# International Harvester



## Oregon Artist

Painting of a IH pickup being reclaimed by the woods. Puget Island Washington


----------



## chanda95

Very very nice!!! love it.


----------



## ARTadmin

I really like this one a lot. 

It makes me want to explore the area! LOL


----------



## Oregon Artist

Cricket VS said:


> I really like this one a lot.
> 
> It makes me want to explore the area! LOL


It is really nice it is on the Columbia river near Cathlamet WN and has many loop roads with barns and old houses and boats in a lot of sloughs and also a ferry to Oregon for $5!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Great one OA.. I love watercolors of old cars and trucks.. just seems like that should be the medium used to paint them!


----------



## Oregon Artist

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Great one OA.. I love watercolors of old cars and trucks.. just seems like that should be the medium used to paint them!


Thanks I'm always on the lookout for derelict cars usually out in the country.


----------



## Oregon Artist

This one was peeking out from some bushes I had to use a telephoto lens to get a good shot because it was on private property off the road


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

You need to send me a pic of one sometime.. I would love to tackle this type pf watercolor


----------



## Oregon Artist

Bushcraftonfire said:


> You need to send me a pic of one sometime.. I would love to tackle this type pf watercolor



Can do you want a truck or car?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Really old pickup would be awesome! Maybe with a bit of rust.. LOL!


----------



## leighann

Very nice :vs_cool:


----------



## Oregon Artist

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Really old pickup would be awesome! Maybe with a bit of rust.. LOL!


Not too rusty but you can add that in the painting this is near Washshougal WN
Enjoy!! I'll be looking for it.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Wow..Thanks Bro.. you're a blessing!


----------



## Sorin

Tractor? I have hunnerds.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Ha.. Well I appreciate that.. but my son is a farmer and I have tractors coming out my ears!


----------

